# Gentoo notebook: Aggiornamento in difficoltà

## Zievatron

In attesa di risolvere il problema sul PC, ho provato ad aggiornare Gentoo anche sul notebook.

L'aggiornamento si è interrotto con i seguenti messaggi di errore:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

    make[2]: *** [xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update] Errore 1

    make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

    make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

    make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

    make: *** [all] Errore 2

     * ERROR: x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 failed (compile phase):

     *   emake failed

     *

     * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`,

     * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`.

     * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'.

     * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/environment'.

     * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

     * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

    >>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9, Log file:

    >>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'

     * Messages for package x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9:

     * ERROR: x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 failed (compile phase):

     *   emake failed

     *

     * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`,

     * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`.

     * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'.

     * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/environment'.

     * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

     * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

```

Qualcuno può dirmi come rimediare?

----------

## Onip

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno può dirmi come rimediare?

 

devi postare un po' più righe di log, lì si legge solamente che ha riscontrato un errore, ma non si dice qual è.

----------

## Zievatron

O.K. Questo è quanto dall'inizio dell'emersione:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 84) x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9

 * xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.50.2 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.4

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for GTK... yes

checking for xdg-user-dirs-update... /usr/bin/xdg-user-dirs-update

checking for more warnings... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 ...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/po'

file=`echo it | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

  && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file it.po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/po'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DXDG_USER_DIRS_UPDATE=\"/usr/bin/xdg-user-dirs-update\" -DGSEAL_ENABLE -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore       -march=native -O2 -pipe -c parse.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DXDG_USER_DIRS_UPDATE=\"/usr/bin/xdg-user-dirs-update\" -DGSEAL_ENABLE -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-3.0 -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng15 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/libdrm -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore       -march=native -O2 -pipe -c update.c

LC_ALL=C /usr/bin/intltool-merge -d -u -c ./po/.intltool-merge-cache ./po user-dirs-update-gtk.desktop.in user-dirs-update-gtk.desktop

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into user-dirs-update-gtk.desktop.

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=native -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update parse.o update.o -pthread -lgtk-3 -lgdk-3 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lcairo-gobject -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../lib64/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `qt_draw_glyphs(QPainter*, unsigned int const*, QPointF const*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update] Errore 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

make: *** [all] Errore 2

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9:

 * ERROR: x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/work/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9'

```

----------

## ago

lancia revdep-rebuild

----------

## Zievatron

 *ago wrote:*   

> lancia revdep-rebuild

 

Eseguito.

Il risultato è questo:

```
darkstar / # revdep-rebuild

     * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

     * Checking reverse dependencies

     * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

     * will be emerged.

     * Collecting system binaries and libraries

     * Generated new 1_files.rr

     * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

     * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

     * Checking dynamic linking consistency

    [ 9% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/Thunar (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 11% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/build_file (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

    [ 12% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/codes (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

     *   broken /usr/bin/create_db (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

    [ 14% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/exo-desktop-item-edit (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/exo-open (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 15% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/fbserver (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

     *   broken /usr/bin/gbak_static (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

    [ 17% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/gpre_current (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

     *   broken /usr/bin/gpre_static (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

    [ 19% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/isql_static (requires libicui18n.so.48

    libicuuc.so.48)

    [ 39% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-about (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-accessibility-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-appearance-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-display-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-keyboard-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-mouse-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-panel (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session-logout (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-session-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-editor (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-helper (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-manager (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfce4-tips (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfdesktop (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfdesktop-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfrun4 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfsettingsd (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfwm4 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfwm4-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfwm4-tweaks-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/bin/xfwm4-workspace-settings (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 53% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/Thunar/thunar-sendto-email (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 64% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libexo-1.so.0.0.0 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 69% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libxfce4kbd-private-2.so.0.0.0 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/libxfce4panel-1.0.so.3.0.0 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/libxfce4ui-1.so.0.0.0 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/libxfsm-4.6.so.0.0.0 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 90% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/thunarx-2/thunar-uca.so (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/exo-1/exo-helper-1 (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/migrate (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/plugins/libdirectorymenu.so (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/plugins/liblauncher.so (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/plugins/libxfsm-logout-plugin.so (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/wrapper (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/session/splash-engines/libbalou.so (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/session/xfsm-shutdown-helper (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

     *   broken /usr/lib64/xfce4/xfwm4/helper-dialog (requires libxfce4util.so.4)

    [ 100% ]                 

     * Generated new 3_broken.rr

     * Assigning files to packages

     *   /usr/bin/Thunar -> xfce-base/thunar

     *   /usr/bin/build_file -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/codes -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/create_db -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/exo-desktop-item-edit -> xfce-base/exo

     *   /usr/bin/exo-open -> xfce-base/exo

     *   /usr/bin/fbserver -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/gbak_static -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/gpre_current -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/gpre_static -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/isql_static -> dev-db/firebird

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-about -> xfce-base/xfce-utils

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-accessibility-settings -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-appearance-settings -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-display-settings -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-keyboard-settings -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-mouse-settings -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-panel -> xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-session -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-session-logout -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-session-settings -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-editor -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-helper -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-settings-manager -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfce4-tips -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/bin/xfdesktop -> xfce-base/xfdesktop

     *   /usr/bin/xfdesktop-settings -> xfce-base/xfdesktop

     *   /usr/bin/xfrun4 -> xfce-base/xfce-utils

     *   /usr/bin/xfsettingsd -> xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     *   /usr/bin/xfwm4 -> xfce-base/xfwm4

     *   /usr/bin/xfwm4-settings -> xfce-base/xfwm4

     *   /usr/bin/xfwm4-tweaks-settings -> xfce-base/xfwm4

     *   /usr/bin/xfwm4-workspace-settings -> xfce-base/xfwm4

     *   /usr/lib64/Thunar/thunar-sendto-email -> xfce-base/thunar

     *   /usr/lib64/libexo-1.so.0.0.0 -> xfce-base/exo

     *   /usr/lib64/libxfce4kbd-private-2.so.0.0.0 -> xfce-base/libxfce4ui

     *   /usr/lib64/libxfce4panel-1.0.so.3.0.0 -> xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     *   /usr/lib64/libxfce4ui-1.so.0.0.0 -> xfce-base/libxfce4ui

     *   /usr/lib64/libxfsm-4.6.so.0.0.0 -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/lib64/thunarx-2/thunar-uca.so -> xfce-base/thunar

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/exo-1/exo-helper-1 -> xfce-base/exo

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/migrate -> xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/plugins/libdirectorymenu.so -> xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/plugins/liblauncher.so -> xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/plugins/libxfsm-logout-plugin.so -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/panel/wrapper -> xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/session/splash-engines/libbalou.so -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/session/xfsm-shutdown-helper -> xfce-base/xfce4-session

     *   /usr/lib64/xfce4/xfwm4/helper-dialog -> xfce-base/xfwm4

     * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

     * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

     * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

     * Assigning packages to ebuilds

     * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

     * Evaluating package order

     * Generated new 5_order.rr

     * All prepared. Starting rebuild

    emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot --autounmask=n  dev-db/firebird:0 xfce-base/exo:0 xfce-base/libxfce4ui:0 xfce-base/thunar:0 xfce-base/xfce-utils:0 xfce-base/xfce4-panel:0 xfce-base/xfce4-session:0 xfce-base/xfce4-settings:0 xfce-base/xfdesktop:0 xfce-base/xfwm4:0

    ..........

    Calculating dependencies... done!

    [ebuild   R    ] dev-db/firebird-2.0.3.12981.0-r6

    [ebuild     U  ] sys-power/upower-0.9.16 [0.9.13-r1]

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.10.0 [4.8.1]

    [ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0 [2.30.7]

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/exo-0.8.0 [0.6.2]

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfwm4-4.10.0 [4.8.3]

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.0 [4.8.6]

    [ebuild   R    ] xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.8.3

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.10.0 [4.8.2] USE="xscreensaver%*"

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.10.0 [4.8.3]

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/thunar-1.4.0 [1.2.3]

    [ebuild     U  ] xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.10.0 [4.8.3]

    [blocks B      ] xfce-base/xfce-utils ("xfce-base/xfce-utils" is blocking xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.10.0, xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.10.0)

    !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

    !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

    x11-libs/libwnck:1

      (x11-libs/libwnck-2.30.7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

        (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

      (x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

        >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.31:1 required by (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

    prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

    possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

    impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

    the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

    not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

    the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

    that will solve this conflict automatically.

    For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

    page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

     * Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

     * You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

     * are fixed. Possible reasons for remaining inconsistencies include:

     *   orphaned files

     *   deep dependencies

     *   packages installed outside of portage's control

     *   specially-evaluated libraries

```

----------

## ago

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*   lancia revdep-rebuild 
> 
> Eseguito.
> 
> Il risultato è questo:

 

Ok, scusa la 'schiettezza' ma forum per me non significa dettato, si deve anche capire un minimo di quello che stiamo facendo, altrimenti non ha senso.

----------

## Zievatron

O.K. ago. Anche a me non piace il puro dettato. Preferisco poter capire quello che facciamo.

Quello che capisco di revdep-rebuild è che serve per ricostruire le dipendenze.

Il risultato sopra mi sembra dire che non riesce per tutto e che c'è un lavoro da fare a porzioni.

Se invece di limitarti a dettare vuoi aiutarmi a capire, mi fa certamente piacere.

----------

## ago

Andiamo per gradi. Revdep-rebuild controlla se effettivamente esistono le librerie di cui hanno bisogno gli eseguibili che hai sul sistema e/o per meglio dire se il linking è rotto.

Lui ha trovato ciò che devi ricompilare per sanare il sistema. Il problema che vedi non è di revdep-rebuild ma è della roba che hai messo meta arch e metà ~arch. Quindi sistema package.keywords ed emergi quella roba.

----------

## Zievatron

 *ago wrote:*   

> Andiamo per gradi. Revdep-rebuild controlla se effettivamente esistono le librerie di cui hanno bisogno gli eseguibili che hai sul sistema e/o per meglio dire se il linking è rotto.
> 
> Lui ha trovato ciò che devi ricompilare per sanare il sistema.

 

O.K. è chiaro.

 *Quote:*   

>  Il problema che vedi non è di revdep-rebuild ma è della roba che hai messo meta arch e metà ~arch. Quindi sistema package.keywords ed emergi quella roba.

 

Cioè, per risolvere il problema, devo scrivere in package.keywords, alternativamente, o solo 

```
app-portage/portato ~amd64
```

 oppure solo 

```
app-portage/portato amd64
```

 e riprovare?

EDIT.:

Dimenticavo, Io comunque non ho metà e metà. Ho solo la prima variante: ~amd64.

----------

